# How rare is a 26" schwinn deluxe tornado twin straight bar w/tank ??



## xochi0603 (Feb 15, 2012)

Hello, I just picked up a Schwinn Deluxe Tornado twin straight bar w/tank. What years where they made? I haven't checked the serial # but I assume 50's. I'll post pics later this week. I also have a 50's 20" frame & fork that I'll post pics. Thanks for any help


----------



## island schwinn (Feb 16, 2012)

pretty sure the twin bar was 59/60 for the tornado.61/62 was a typhoon.
the deluxe is fairly rare complete.can't wait to see pics.


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 22, 2012)

*Pics of Schwinn Deluxe Tornado & also prewar ladies pullnam OFFERS?*

Looking for offers on both bikes. Planning to bring these & many others to AA show on 4/29   bobvandale@comcast.net


----------



## cyclebuster (Feb 22, 2012)

that tornado was made in germany. its got fichtel and sachs hubs front and back.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 24, 2012)

*???*



cyclebuster said:


> that tornado was made in germany. its got fichtel and sachs hubs front and back.




Well,I cant see them but that would only mean the hubs were made in Germany,most of the bike was made in Chicago USA...BTW,Its pretty scarce,they were only made a couple of years.


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 26, 2012)

**** schwinn deluxe tornado sold *** pullman still available*

Just sold schwinn - cash & carry - pullman is still available


----------



## xochi0603 (Feb 26, 2012)

*PULLMAN IS SOLD - Thanks Jason - enjoy that old pullman*

Thank Jason, Enjoy the old girl. See ya @ AA show


----------



## jpromo (Feb 27, 2012)

I'm happy with it! It's a unique early balloon bike. Not gonna lie, somebody got a screaming deal on that Tornado.

I'll definitely have my eyes peeled for you at AA. Maybe Memory Lane too; it's the same weekend--Friday and Saturday and is well worth it.


----------

